# Best Day EVER!



## Whiterabbitrage (Feb 20, 2016)

Today was the best day I ever had. It was just such a great, amazing day.. I have to tell you other rabbits about it. First of all I wake up this morning and was gate was open. Open! Just open for no reason. Of course I go exploring. I went really far this time, right to the edge of the known universe, the place The Humans call THE KITCHEN. I really did! I really made it that far!! Then I saw john eating his breakfast so I hopped over to say " hello" and he shouted my name and got all huffy. He pushed me back to my home territory and closed the gate. I gave him The Tail Treatment whenever I saw him, and of course it made him feel so bad. So, yeah, you brother bunnies know what happened next right? Yup. Craisen bribe! That guy gave me soooo many Craisens that I lost count. (It was more than 4! ) yes!! It's true!!! But wait, that's not all. To top it all off, Laura came to see me and she was wearing socks. I grabbed a sock and I bit it so hard. I bit the heck out of that sock. I did! 
Man oh man, what a great day.


----------

